# 10 probing questions



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 25, 2007)

10 Probing Questions — Wilderness Road Baptist

10 Probing Questions
by TW

While recently reading “A Practical View of Regeneration PartIII” by Archibald Alexander (1772-1851) , I gleaned ten probing questions that would be beneficial in regard to examining the state of a persons relationship with Christ. Ask yourself these questions:

Has there been a commencement of spiritual life in your soul that is specifically different from what you had previously known? 
Do you evidence a habitual advancement and growth in grace and knowledge of Christ? 
Although your feelings may fluctuate, do you find a permanent abiding principle which draws you toward obedience to God and His Word in your life? 
Do you have an increasing awareness of the sinfulness of your own heart? 
Do you detest your sin? Do you seek to oppose the corruption and sin that you find within yourself wherever it may be found? 
Do you hold a high view of the Holy Scriptures? Do you have a living desire to read and study the Word of God? Are the Scriptures your never failing source of guidance and consolation? Are they the rule of your life? 
Do you love the people of God, the church, and do you prove your love by your support of God’s people, in attendance, in attitude, in activity, with your finances? 
Do you habitually seek to glorify God by all means and in every matter and manner of your life? 
Do you pray for the will of God to be accomplished in your life and submit yourself to the providential hand of God though it may be through grievous trials? 
Do you have a genuine sense gratitude for the goodness and love of God? Is the main desire of your heart to live for Christ? And is the strongest motive for desiring to leave this life to be with Christ?


----------

